# Our 50th



## Don M. (Jul 7, 2015)

My wife and I celebrated our 50th Anniversary this past weekend.  On Sunday, the daughters set up a nice party in a private room at a great area Steakhouse, and we had all the kids, grandkids, and little ones (4 generations) there for 3 or 4 hours, and had a real nice party..and ate way too much.  Our next goal will be to reach the 60 or 65 year milestone, when we will probably have 5 generations in attendance.  Then, yesterday, the actual anniversary date, we went to the casino, ate way too much again, and both got lucky at the slots, and came home with a few hundred extra.  All in all, it was a great weekend.  

Probably the most significant thought going through the kids minds was how 2 Bullheaded Germans stayed together this long.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 7, 2015)

A belated Happy Anniversary Don!!  :love_heart:


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2015)

WOW 50...
Congratulations to 
both of you!!
:glitter-heart:


----------



## Red (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations Don and Mrs Don.


----------



## Lon (Jul 7, 2015)

CONGRATS!!! & may you have 50 more.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations! The 50th is special.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 7, 2015)

Congrats and Happy Anniversary to you both! We are already planning our 50th two years from now. Our daughter and son in law will celebrate their 25th that year, so we are planning a big dual celebration at our friend`s ranch. They have just completed the transformation of their place into a western themed wedding and party venue.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations Don.  How nice to have all your family near.  Unlike you it took me two wives to be married 58 years.  Number two was my best by far and it accounts for 42 of those years.  Learning curve is a bitch...


----------



## imp (Jul 7, 2015)

Wonderful! This bullheaded Czech will not have such opportunity, married the 2nd. time 34 years ago, 16 more years of life not likely for me!     imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 7, 2015)

Ditto, Jim.  I'm a total of 29 years between 3 husbands.  Last one is best by a thousand miles!  If we live to 98 and 101 we'll celebrate our 50th.


----------



## Pam (Jul 7, 2015)

Many congratulations!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Ditto, Jim.  I'm a total of 29 years between 3 husbands.  Last one is best by a thousand miles!  If we live to 98 and 101 we'll celebrate our 50th.



Well Annie, if you wanna live that long more power to ya...*fingers crossed* I won't be here to see it though.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 7, 2015)

A golden wedding anniversary is  very exciting Don, so belated Happy Anniversary to you both.:chocolate:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations Don, Happy Anniversary to you and your wife, wishing you both many, many more! :love_heart:  




​


----------



## Raven (Jul 7, 2015)

Don,  Best Wishes to you and your wife.
It sounds like you had a wonderful celebration.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 8, 2015)

Don M. said:


> My wife and I celebrated our 50th Anniversary this past weekend.  On Sunday, the daughters set up a nice party in a private room at a great area Steakhouse, and we had all the kids, grandkids, and little ones (4 generations) there for 3 or 4 hours, and had a real nice party..and ate way too much.  Our next goal will be to reach the 60 or 65 year milestone, when we will probably have 5 generations in attendance.  Then, yesterday, the actual anniversary date, we went to the casino, ate way too much again, and *both got lucky* at the slots, and came home with a few hundred extra.  All in all, it was a great weekend.
> 
> Probably the most significant thought going through the kids minds was how 2 Bullheaded Germans stayed together this long.



Happy belated Anniversary there Newlyweds!! We will have 52 come September.

Getting lucky is finding your car in the casino parking lot!!


----------

